# New SF Documentary.



## Red Ryder (Oct 9, 2014)

Couldn't find anything more online about this but I thought it was a worth watching/posting and the men came across very professional during the interview and helmet cam footage.

Green Beret 2014:

Edit by Freefalling


----------



## Lefty375 (Oct 9, 2014)

This was taken down I thought.


----------



## Red Ryder (Oct 9, 2014)

My apologies if it was. Mods please delete.


----------



## AWP (Oct 9, 2014)

Is "COMCAMJoe" now "Jon Oda?" Interesting, I thought this guy was nuked from orbit.

@Viper "That" video is back. No harm on Red Ryder, I doubt he knew.


----------



## Squidward (Oct 10, 2014)

It'll keep popping up. The Internet has it now. Ive said it before here, but I'll say it again. There's a lot of issues with this video. Some of them are clear to those in the community, and there's others that will stay as team business. Whether you've seen the video or not, leave it alone. Trust me when I say it's better that way.


----------



## x SF med (Oct 10, 2014)

@Squidward...  prepare to stay pissed off...  every new wannabe is going to think it's cooler than shit and bring it up.  You know my feelings about it... several people ...  some SF guys, a PAO staff, a combat camera detatchment, and the fuck stains who keep bringing it back need to be vaporized by alien torture beams for that video.


----------



## Brill (Oct 10, 2014)

Holy fuck that pisses me off.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Oct 10, 2014)

Okay, and please don't cap me at the knees for asking this...would one of you be willing to expand some (as vague as you'd like obviously) on why there is so much hate for the video?  I watched it last night and thought it kinda cool (I'll pause while those of you who know better have a mild case of douche chills at my 'cool' statement)...but now seeing your reaction I can only assume that it either puts a very unrealistic version of SF out there, or there are some serious PERSEC violations in it.  I'm guessing the latter since you took it down.  

I feel unclean now, like I would have been better off watching animal porn.


----------



## Squidward (Oct 10, 2014)

If you don't know some of these people and aren't privy to some of the history relevant to the issue I understand where some of you might feel lost. You'll continue to feel lost to some degree because I'm not going to elaborate on what is and will remain team business.

Here's what you need to know: it does not portray the Special Forces Regiment in a positive manner, there are rampant persec violations and there  are rampant opsec violations. That alone is reason enough.

The issues behind this video are very personal to me, and I want this video on this page to die here and now. As I said above it's better for everyone that way.


----------

